# Looking for help



## Beazy (Oct 30, 2019)

I've been with my wife for 13 years and married for 2. The sex has always been great, but for about the last 6 months the sex has slowed down. We'll talk about sex during the day and at night she'll just go to sleep and if I try to touch her she pushes me away, she'll ask me what you wants me to put on (like lingerie)and take it off and go to sleep. I've tried like things like sex coupons and it don't work. What should I do


----------



## niceguy47460 (Dec 23, 2018)

Look through her phone see if she is cheating .


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

What's up Beazy .... the Big Beazy ....Big Faheazy Beazy .....The Bes-ster

I don't know what it is about your name but it is catchy ...

Anyhow ...... We are going to need some more details on your problem to start drawing a clear picture.


----------



## Beazy (Oct 30, 2019)

Ok what all do you need


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Beazy said:


> Ok what all do you need


Basic background stuff to start, like does she work outside the home, do you, how much one on one time do the two of you spend each week, how often do the two of you go out for date night, does she keep her phone close, has she recently lost weight or started working out, etc.


----------



## Beazy (Oct 30, 2019)

We both work outside the house. We hardly spend time together, she either goes in the living room and watch tv and come in the room at night and go to sleep. We don't really have date nights. I don't pay attention to her phone. She hasn't been working out or had weight lost


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Do you have ulgy fights, are you or she always right and the other wrong. Are you controlling or is she. Do either of you let your family into your fights. Do you sulk or she?


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes, it's a strong possibility she has found someone who fills her emotional void.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

It may not be physical yet but, l would put a bet on an EA ( emotional affair). 

And your right YOUR GUT!! Is telling you this for a reason.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Has there been any other major change in the last 6 months? Jobs, medical issues etc? Anything you can think of that might be a cause. In particular some medications (like anti depressants ) can kill a person's sex erive.


----------



## Beazy (Oct 30, 2019)

No there hasn't been any medical changes or any other changes


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Come on Beazy .... why do I get the feeling your holding back on us ????

You should at least start complaining about her or something


----------



## niceguy47460 (Dec 23, 2018)

You better get ahold of her phone . She is cheating on you in some way . Wait till she goes to sleep and look at her phone for text messages texting apps and all that look for pictures. 

Does she go out with coworkers after work .


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

mr.married said:


> what's up beazy .... The big beazy ....big faheazy beazy .....the bes-ster
> 
> i don't know what it is about your name but it is catchy ...
> 
> Anyhow ...... We are going to need some more details on your problem to start drawing a clear picture.


lolol!!!!


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

How old are you guys? Any kids? What does "slowed down" mean and what was it like before?

It sounds like you guys don't have a great emotional connection, in which case it's not too surprising that she's not in the mood for sex. While men want sex pretty much regardless of what's going on in the relationship, a woman's mood is more highly dependent on how the relationship is going. If she feels like you are just using her to satisfy your need, then she may not be all that interested in it. 

You should strive to have your marriage be a loving, healthy, and emotionally-connected marriage regardless of the sex issues. Certainly the lack of sex will affect your mood, but there's not going to be good sex anyway if the marriage itself isn't healthy. Try to connect with her, but not because you want to manipulate her into having sex. Rather, do it because you love her, she's the most important person to you, and want to spend your life with her. If you can make her feel more connected, sex will come more naturally. Even if she's not in the mood, she will be more willing because she'll want to make you happy.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I’m looking back at your post and your not coming across too assertive. 

Have you tried just pinning her down to the bed and f-ing the hell out of her like you want it...and she deserves it? 

My wife would never in a million years bring it up or admit it....but many times that is exactly what she wants....

Have you tried being a little aggressive???


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> Come on Beazy .... why do I get the feeling your holding back on us ????
> 
> You should at least start complaining about her or something


He is complaining that she doesn't want to have sex with him.

Beazy, have you talked with her about what is going on inside her head or heart. Have you told her how the lack of sex makes you feel?


----------

